# Brave squirrel



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

This one is letting the dogs get a little too close.


----------



## vdogdad (Apr 15, 2013)

Great picture! At my house that would be a dead squirrel! Our youngest V, Myrt, is a born hunter with a particular affinity for squirrels...so much so, that she spends a fair amount of time in one of our granddaddy oak trees, attempting to intercept the little gray critters. If I can ever figure it out, I will post some pictures. We are fond of telling friends, "bet you don't have to tell your dog to get out of the tree"!!


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

In this case, I think that there's a fine line between brave and stupid. <G>


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

vdogdad said:


> ... she spends a fair amount of time in one of our granddaddy oak trees ...


Yes, please, pictures.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Bob Engelhardt said:


> In this case, I think that there's a fine line between brave and stupid. <G>


The squirrel lived to see another day. But only because the dogs crashed into each other, when they both launched towards it.


----------

